# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ⏪ ⏪ ⏪ کنکور پنجم میتونم شرکت کنم ؟ ( پیام نورم الان !! ) ⏩ ⏩ ⏩

## farhadrad

سلام دوستان ...

در آستانه انتخاب رشته هستم لطفا کمک کنید با تشکر

من سال چهارم کنکور دادم و دوساله پیام نور ثبت نام کردم ! با توجه به سنم  که 22 رفته این امکان وجود داره که امسالم بتونم پیام نور برم و در کنکور 5  پنجم شرکت کنم ؟ یا خیر؟ محدودیتی وجود نداره؟؟؟؟؟ هنوز انصراف ندادم از  دانشگاه

با تشکر

----------


## farhadrad

up

----------


## Sanazbst

میتونین شرکت کنین و ماشالا به این انگیزه

----------


## M.javaddd

عاره محدودیتینداره هر چقد بخوای میتونی

----------


## farhadrad

> عاره محدودیتینداره هر چقد بخوای میتونی


از لحاظ محدودیت نمیگم از نظر سربازی مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟ پیام نورم اینا چی؟ !!

----------


## meysam98

فک کنم یه بار میتونی انصراف بدی از دانشگاه و کنکور بدی.منم احتمالا سال چهارمم باشه سال آینده

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام دوستان ...
> 
> در آستانه انتخاب رشته هستم لطفا کمک کنید با تشکر
> 
> من سال چهارم کنکور دادم و دوساله پیام نور ثبت نام کردم ! با توجه به سنم  که 22 رفته این امکان وجود داره که امسالم بتونم پیام نور برم و در کنکور 5  پنجم شرکت کنم ؟ یا خیر؟ محدودیتی وجود نداره؟؟؟؟؟ هنوز انصراف ندادم از  دانشگاه
> 
> با تشکر


کنکور دادن از نظر سازمان سنجش محدودیت نداره ولی خب شما به خاطر خدمت سربازی از طرف نظام وظیفه محدود میشین ! 

شما تا زمانی که معافیت تحصیلی دارین و فارغ التحصیل نشدین میتونین کنکور بدین ! البته اگه معافیت تحصیلی تون تا شهریور امسال باشه قطعا نمیتونین سال بعد کنکور بدین حتی اگه سنوات ارفاقی بگیرین ! مجبورین انصراف بدین و دوباره کنکور بدین .. دقت کنین اگه سنوات ارفاقی بگیرین دیگه نمیتونین انصراف بدین و مجبورین این رشته رو ادامه بدین و بعد خدمت سربازی میتونین کنکور مجدد بدین ! 

اما اگه معافیت تحصیلی تون واسه شهریور سال آینده باشه میتونین با خیال راحت کنکور بدین ..

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> کنکور دادن از نظر سازمان سنجش محدودیت نداره ولی خب شما به خاطر خدمت سربازی از طرف نظام وظیفه محدود میشین ! 
> 
> شما تا زمانی که معافیت تحصیلی دارین و فارغ التحصیل نشدین میتونین کنکور بدین ! البته اگه معافیت تحصیلی تون تا شهریور امسال باشه قطعا نمیتونین سال بعد کنکور بدین حتی اگه سنوات ارفاقی بگیرین ! مجبورین انصراف بدین و دوباره کنکور بدین .. دقت کنین اگه سنوات ارفاقی بگیرین دیگه نمیتونین انصراف بدین و مجبورین این رشته رو ادامه بدین و بعد خدمت سربازی میتونین کنکور مجدد بدین ! 
> 
> اما اگه معافیت تحصیلی تون واسه شهریور سال آینده باشه میتونین با خیال راحت کنکور بدین ..


آقا یه سوال ،طرف انتخاب واحد بکنه مگه نمیتونه ادامه بده و معافيتش خود به خود تمدید بشه?  :Yahoo (40):  چون دانشجو حساب میشه و داره تو این رشته تحصیل میکنه

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

فکر کنم این به دردت بخوره ! 

باسلام
من متولد آذر ۱۳۷۵ هستم 
""یک سال پشت کنکور سراسری بودم""
مهر ماه ۱۳۹۵ وارد دانشگاه شدم
و الان دانشجوی ترم ۳ هستم
میخواستم بدونم آیا میتونم ۸ ترم تحصیل کنم؟
یا بعد از ۶ ترم باید برم سربازی؟
و اینکه میتونم آزمون ارشد رو شرکت کنم یا اول باید برم سربازی؟
ضمن اینکه من یک سال پشت کنکور سراسری بودم
واقعا گیج شدم لطفا راهنمایی کنید که در چه شرایطی هستم و چیکار باید کنم؟

1396/10/25
باسلام.کاربر گرامی
سنوات مجاز تحصیلی شما همان 5 سال یا 10 ترم است. بعد از این مهلت شما اگر درس خود را به پایان نرسیده باشید می توانید از سنوات ارفاقی استفاده کنید. برای شرکت در مقطع بالاتر بهتر است از مراکز پلیس +10 سوال کنید. زیرا طبق آنچه شما توضیح داده اید در دوره یکساله معرفی در دانشگاه قبول شده اید. همین امر باعث ایجاد شک می شود که می توانید در ازمون بالاتر شرکت کنید یا نه

----------


## FaaRshD

> آقا یه سوال ،طرف انتخاب واحد بکنه مگه نمیتونه ادامه بده و معافيتش خود به خود تمدید بشه?  چون دانشجو حساب میشه و داره تو این رشته تحصیل میکنه


خب تا یه وقت مشخصی میتونه ادامه تحصیل بده و انتخاب واحد بکنه !! اون مهلت از قبل تعیین شده و امکان تمدید اوتوماتیک وجود نداره ! اگه فرجه معافیت تحصیلی تموم بشه سامانه دانشگاه جلوی انتخاب واحد رو میگیره ! 

مثلا یه نفر سال 95 وارد دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور میشه ! این فرد تا 5 سال یعنی تا 1400/6/31 میتونه تو دانشگاه تحصیل بکنه بدون هیچ مشکلی البته این مهلت واسه کارشناسی پیوسته هست ! خب دو تا حالت پیش میاد : یا طرف قبل این فرصت واحد ها رو پاس میکنه و لیسانس رو میگیره که بعد فارغ التحصیلی تا 1 سال وقت داره وضعیتش رو مشخص کنه ! یا دفترچه رو باید پست کنه یا ارشد بده ! 

حالت دوم هم اینجوری میشه که ایشون نمیتونه تا این مدت تموم کنه ! یا انصراف میده و دوباره میره تو یه دانشگاه دیگه از اول میخونه ! یا طبق درخواست دانشگاه و کمیسیون میتونه 1 سال سنوات ارفاقی ( به صورت دو تا نیم سال ) هم درسش رو ادامه بده ! منظور از دو تا نیم سال اینه که اگه طرف تو نیم سال اول سنوات ارفاقی نتونه درسهاش رو پاس کنه و فارغ التحصیل بشه باید دوباره بره و از طریق کمیسیون نیم سال دیگه هم سنوات ارفاقی بگیره ! شرط اینکه طرف بتونه سنوات بگیره اینه که تعداد واحد های پاس شدش از 100 تا بیشتر باشه و معدل کلش هم از 12 بیشتر بشه ! اگه فرد تو این دوره فارغ التحصیل بشه میتونه ارشد بده و با خیال راحت درسش رو ادامه بده ! 

حالا اگه طرف نتونه تو این مدت هم فارغ التحصیل بشه اخراج آموزشی میزنن ! اخراج اموزشی هم اینجوریه که دانشگاه و پلیس +10 از ایشون تعهد میگیره که تا 1 سال درسش رو تموم بکنه ! که به این دوره میگن دوره یکساله معرفی ! خب اینجا هم دو تا حالت پیش میاد : اگه درسش رو تموم بکنه دیگه مستقیم میره خدمت و نمیتونه تو دوره ارشد شرکت بکنه ! غیبتی هم نمیخوره ! حالت دوم هم اینکه اگه نتونه تموم کنه از 90 روز تا 180 روز غیبت میخوره با مدرک قبلی میره سربازی ! یعنی بدترین حالت ممکن ! 

کاردانی اما شرایطش فرق میکنه ..  اینا مال کارشناسی پیوسته هست ! کاردانی هم همین قوانین رو داره .. منتها یکم مهلتش کمتره ! 

شما وقتی میری دانشگاه دیگه گذشته تحصیلیت از بین میره ! مهم نیست یکسال پشت کنکور بودین یا تجدید داشتین یا تو 20 سالگی تموم کردین یا هر چی ! وقتی معافیت تحصیلی واسه دانشگاه صادر میشه دیگه گذشته میره قاطی باقالیا و دوران جدیدی شروع میشه ..

----------


## farhadrad

> کنکور دادن از نظر سازمان سنجش محدودیت نداره ولی خب شما به خاطر خدمت سربازی از طرف نظام وظیفه محدود میشین ! 
> 
> شما تا زمانی که معافیت تحصیلی دارین و فارغ التحصیل نشدین میتونین کنکور بدین ! البته اگه معافیت تحصیلی تون تا شهریور امسال باشه قطعا نمیتونین سال بعد کنکور بدین حتی اگه سنوات ارفاقی بگیرین ! مجبورین انصراف بدین و دوباره کنکور بدین .. دقت کنین اگه سنوات ارفاقی بگیرین دیگه نمیتونین انصراف بدین و مجبورین این رشته رو ادامه بدین و بعد خدمت سربازی میتونین کنکور مجدد بدین ! 
> 
> اما اگه معافیت تحصیلی تون واسه شهریور سال آینده باشه میتونین با خیال راحت کنکور بدین ..


سلام ممنون از پاسخ دهیتون ...

الان من دو سال پیش رفتم پیام نور ! سال اول دو ترم رو مرخصی گرفتم !و سال بعدشم پیام نور مرخصی ندادن و مجبور شدم انتخاب واحد کنم ! البته تو امتحاناشم شرکت نکردم ! این یعنی فقط 2 سال در دانشگاه ثبت نام کردم .. بعد من وقتی دو سال پیش رفتم پلیس + 10 نوشته بود در صورت تحصیل تا تاریخ دقیق نمیدونم ولی فک کنم 1400 یا 1399 معافیت دارم ! پس فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد امسالم پیام نور بمونم درسته؟

با تشکر

----------


## Javad1376

> سلام ممنون از پاسخ دهیتون ...
> 
> الان من دو سال پیش رفتم پیام نور ! سال اول دو ترم رو مرخصی گرفتم !و سال بعدشم پیام نور مرخصی ندادن و مجبور شدم انتخاب واحد کنم ! البته تو امتحاناشم شرکت نکردم ! این یعنی فقط 2 سال در دانشگاه ثبت نام کردم .. بعد من وقتی دو سال پیش رفتم پلیس + 10 نوشته بود در صورت تحصیل تا تاریخ دقیق نمیدونم ولی فک کنم 1400 یا 1399 معافیت دارم ! پس فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد امسالم پیام نور بمونم درسته؟
> 
> با تشکر


آره دادش مشکلی نیس فقط حواست باشه اخراج نشی درساش سنگین نیس برو پاس کن

----------


## hamed_habibi

انصراف بده ی سال وقت داری خیلیا اینجورین ی سال مرخصی میگرن سال دوم یا همون کنکور4رم  انصراف میدن

----------


## mehran_kh10

> سلام دوستان ...
> 
> در آستانه انتخاب رشته هستم لطفا کمک کنید با تشکر
> 
> من سال چهارم کنکور دادم و دوساله پیام نور ثبت نام کردم ! با توجه به سنم  که 22 رفته این امکان وجود داره که امسالم بتونم پیام نور برم و در کنکور 5  پنجم شرکت کنم ؟ یا خیر؟ محدودیتی وجود نداره؟؟؟؟؟ هنوز انصراف ندادم از  دانشگاه
> 
> با تشکر


سلام.منم دقیقا شرایط شما رو دارم و کنکور اصلیم 94 بود و متولد شهریور 76 ام.از مهر 95 ناچارا وارد پیام نور شدم و کنکور97 چهارمین کنکورم بود.منم میخوام کنکور 98 بدم.البته من غیر از دو ترم اول کارشناسی زبان انگلیسی پیام نور رو که مرخصی گرفتم دو ترم دیگه رو انتخاب واحد کردم و تا الان 30 واحد پاس کردم.حالا چندتا سوال دارم 1)مشکلی برای شرکت در کنکور 98 ندارم؟2)من فقط موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه یک کاغذ معافیت تحصیلی دادن و گفتن ببر پلیس+10.بعد اون دیگه پیگیر معافیت اینجور چیزا نشدم.این معافیت تحصیلی باید سال به سال تمدید بشه یا همون اقدام اول موقع ثبت نام کافیه؟ 3)من میخوام رشته زبان پیام نور رو که نوع پذیرشش صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی بود ،ادامه بدم و کنکور 98 رو بدم.اگه پزشکی یا دندان سراسری قبول شدم هر دوتارو با هم ادامه بدم.این کار امکان پذیره؟ اگه امکانش هست در این صورت باید از معافیت تحصیلی کدام دانشگاه استفاده کنم؟ فعلا که معافیت پیام نور رو دارم ولی در صورت اتمام لیسانس زبان معافیتم برای ادامه رشته روزانه چی میشه؟ یه وقت نگن لیسانس تموم شد یا باید بری سربازی یا ارشد زبان رو ادمه بدی؟ چون من هدف اصلیم پزشکی روزانه هست و زبان رو هم بعنوان مدرک دوم میخوام بگیرم اونم فقط لیسانسش رو.ممنون میشم دوستانی که اطلاعات دقیق دارن منو از نگرانی دربیارن.

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام ممنون از پاسخ دهیتون ...
> 
> الان من دو سال پیش رفتم پیام نور ! سال اول دو ترم رو مرخصی گرفتم !و سال بعدشم پیام نور مرخصی ندادن و مجبور شدم انتخاب واحد کنم ! البته تو امتحاناشم شرکت نکردم ! این یعنی فقط 2 سال در دانشگاه ثبت نام کردم .. بعد من وقتی دو سال پیش رفتم پلیس + 10 نوشته بود در صورت تحصیل تا تاریخ دقیق نمیدونم ولی فک کنم 1400 یا 1399 معافیت دارم ! پس فک نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد امسالم پیام نور بمونم درسته؟
> 
> با تشکر


مهم نیست چند واحد پاس کردین یا چند ترم مشروط شدین ! ( البته در مورد شرکت نکردن در امتحانات بهتره از واحد اموزشی بپرسین ) .. مهم در وهله اول واریز شهریه ثابت و انتخاب واحد دانشگاه هستش که بعدا به مشکل نخورین ! بعد اون تاریخ اتمام معافیت تحصیلی !.. اگه تا 1399 دارین میتونین تا 1399 کنکور بدین ! اگه تا 1400 دارین میتونین تا 1400 کنکور بدین ..

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام.منم دقیقا شرایط شما رو دارم و کنکور اصلیم 94 بود و متولد شهریور 76 ام.از مهر 95 ناچارا وارد پیام نور شدم و کنکور97 چهارمین کنکورم بود.منم میخوام کنکور 98 بدم.البته من غیر از دو ترم اول کارشناسی زبان انگلیسی پیام نور رو که مرخصی گرفتم دو ترم دیگه رو انتخاب واحد کردم و تا الان 30 واحد پاس کردم.حالا چندتا سوال دارم 1)مشکلی برای شرکت در کنکور 98 ندارم؟2)من فقط موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه یک کاغذ معافیت تحصیلی دادن و گفتن ببر پلیس+10.بعد اون دیگه پیگیر معافیت اینجور چیزا نشدم.این معافیت تحصیلی باید سال به سال تمدید بشه یا همون اقدام اول موقع ثبت نام کافیه؟ 3)من میخوام رشته زبان پیام نور رو که نوع پذیرشش صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی بود ،ادامه بدم و کنکور 98 رو بدم.اگه پزشکی یا دندان سراسری قبول شدم هر دوتارو با هم ادامه بدم.این کار امکان پذیره؟ اگه امکانش هست در این صورت باید از معافیت تحصیلی کدام دانشگاه استفاده کنم؟ فعلا که معافیت پیام نور رو دارم ولی در صورت اتمام لیسانس زبان معافیتم برای ادامه رشته روزانه چی میشه؟ یه وقت نگن لیسانس تموم شد یا باید بری سربازی یا ارشد زبان رو ادمه بدی؟ چون من هدف اصلیم پزشکی روزانه هست و زبان رو هم بعنوان مدرک دوم میخوام بگیرم اونم فقط لیسانسش رو.ممنون میشم دوستانی که اطلاعات دقیق دارن منو از نگرانی دربیارن.


1 - اگه تاریخ معافیت تحصیلی تون تا تاریخ 98/6/31 یا به بعد از این تاریخ باشه مشکلی واسه کنکور ندارین ! اگه مطمئن نیستین که تا کی وقت دارین بهتره برین پلیس +10 یه کد سخا بگیرین و از طریق سامانه مربوطه وضعیت تحصیلی و معافیتتون رو بررسی کنین .. 

2 - اره روال کار همینه .. همون اقدام اول کافیه .. یه تاریخ 3 ساله واسه کاردانی و یه تاریخ 5 ساله واسه کارشناسی پیوسته میزنن میره پی کارش .. 

3 -نمیتونین هر دوتاش رو ادامه بدین ! 

4 - در صورت قبولی تو دانشگاه جدید ، از پیام نور انصراف میدین بعد میرین دانشگاهی که قبول شدین ا اونجا کاغذ میگیرین میبرین پلیس +10 ! یه معافیت تحصیلی با یه تاریخ جدید براتون صادر میشه و دیگه نمیتونین زبان رو ادامه بدین !

----------


## mehran_kh10

> 1 - اگه تاریخ معافیت تحصیلی تون تا تاریخ 98/6/31 یا به بعد از این تاریخ باشه مشکلی واسه کنکور ندارین ! اگه مطمئن نیستین که تا کی وقت دارین بهتره برین پلیس +10 یه کد سخا بگیرین و از طریق سامانه مربوطه وضعیت تحصیلی و معافیتتون رو بررسی کنین .. 
> 
> 2 - اره روال کار همینه .. همون اقدام اول کافیه .. یه تاریخ 3 ساله واسه کاردانی و یه تاریخ 5 ساله واسه کارشناسی پیوسته میزنن میره پی کارش .. 
> 
> 3 -نمیتونین هر دوتاش رو ادامه بدین ! 
> 
> 4 - در صورت قبولی تو دانشگاه جدید ، از پیام نور انصراف میدین بعد میرین دانشگاهی که قبول شدین ا اونجا کاغذ میگیرین میبرین پلیس +10 ! یه معافیت تحصیلی با یه تاریخ جدید براتون صادر میشه و دیگه نمیتونین زبان رو ادامه بدین !


من تا حالا 30واحدشو پاس کردم.از دانشگاه گفتن مشکلی نیست دوتاشو بخونی.میترسم بیخیالش بشم و نخونم و اونور بگن میشه ادامه بدی و اونوقت پول واحد ها هدر میره.از کجا میتونم اطلاعات دقیق بگیرم؟ پلیس+10 میگه؟ سایت سنجش هم گفت نمیشه

----------


## FaaRshD

> من تا حالا 30واحدشو پاس کردم.از دانشگاه گفتن مشکلی نیست دوتاشو بخونی.میترسم بیخیالش بشم و نخونم و اونور بگن میشه ادامه بدی و اونوقت پول واحد ها هدر میره.از کجا میتونم اطلاعات دقیق بگیرم؟ پلیس+10 میگه؟ سایت سنجش هم گفت نمیشه


کدوم *ابلهی* گفته شما میتونی دو تا رشته رو همزمان بخونی ؟؟ این قانون یه زمانی واسه *نخبه* ها اجرا شد که خیلی هاشون زبان + رشته قبولی رو میخوندن ! الانم فکر کنم واسه نخبه ها باز هم اجرا میشه ولی کار هر کسی نیست  !

----------

